# [Oo] Emergiendo OpenOffice v2.0 en Español (Abierto)

## Antares-1

Saludos a todos.

Como en el Windows utilizo OpenOffice v2.0 con muy buenos resultados... tengo disponible para Gentoo la versión 1.4 que me vino con el package CD y necesito SI o SI actualizarlo y utilizarlo en español. El problema es que como no tengo conexión a la red no se como bajar ese ebuild actualizado para x86 y despues el tarball correspondiente.

¿Quien me tira una mano?

----------

## alexlm78

Para actualizar tu gentoo, yo lo hago asi, que hasta hoy no tengo internet en mi casa, lo hacia en el cyber propieda de un buen amigo mio, descarga el snapshot del arbol del portage

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/snapshots/

en este link, si no lo escribi mal, estan los ultimos, 5 o 6 si no recuerdo mal, bajalo son como 16 MB, luego descomprimelo en /urs, eso sobre escribira el portage, ( warning te recomiendo borrar el anterior si es muy viejo pues creara conflicto con algunos cambon hechos en el arbol, algunas veces) y ya con eso puede emerge el portage

```
# emerge portage
```

para tener tambien la ultima version no solo de arbol sino del sistema,

luego de eso ya puede ponerte a bajar paquetes y lelvarlos a tu casa, yo una varias tarjetas de memoria, 2 Pendrivede 128 yna CompactFlas de 256 y una SD de 256, y uno que otro CD-RW.

para ver que paquete descargar puede ver dentro del dir file del ebuld hay unos digest con la version mira que version instalara y leugo revisa o copia el diges, adentro estan todos los paquetes que necesita.

leugo solo emerge.

listo, cualquier cosas, no dudes en preguntar,

Saluditos y HAPPY NEW YEAR.   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## pacho2

Lo ideal sería tener un disco duro vía USB, lástima que no tenga uno  :Crying or Very sad: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Lo ideal sería tener un disco duro vía USB, lástima que no tenga uno 
> 
> Saludos 

 

Claro seria lo idea, aunque ahora no estan tan caros, he visto unos WD en menos de U$D 200. ya en america latina de 60 y 80 GB.

Saluditos

----------

## LinuxBlues

Ten en cuenta que como lo hagas lo recomendado por alexlm78, lo de descomprimir el snapshot, dile adios a tus package CDs, ya no podrás volver a instalar ninguno de los binarios...  No es para pasarlo por alto.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arquitectura" emerge -vp openoffice-bin

cambia arquitectura por amd64 o x86 o la que sea, seguramente muestre el 2.0, si es así, sólo has de descargar el binario, pero cuidado que no te lo traducirá a español si no tienes conexión a internet en gentoo.

Editado: Es más, si no tienes el openoffice-bin 2.0.0 o 2.0.1 yo descomprimiría únicamente en el overlay los archivos de openoffice   en /usr/local/portage/app-office después añades en make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

y asunto arreglado, así podrás seguir usando los packageCD sin modificar el arbol portage.

----------

## alexlm78

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Ten en cuenta que como lo hagas lo recomendado por alexlm78, lo de descomprimir el snapshot, dile adios a tus package CDs, ya no podrás volver a instalar ninguno de los binarios...  No es para pasarlo por alto.

 

Creo qie estas un poco confundido, el snapshot sustituye el emerge sync para descargar los ebuilds desde el repositorio corresponditne, de la misma menera tendras acceso a cualquier binaria, sea OO o firefox, o thindebird, que son los que uso, pues se tardan mucho en compilar, mi maquina es algo vieja pero fiel, y van igual, incluso  los JDK y JRe de cualquiera.

El uso de snapshot fue pensado justamente para la gente que no puede o no quiere descargar los archivos secuencialmente, incluso en el cyber de un amigo, se hace asi, se baja un snapshot y se copia en todos.

Saluditos.

----------

